
Lattice Path Enumeration [pdf] - espeed
http://www.mat.univie.ac.at/~kratt/artikel/encylatt.pdf
======
dekhn
I could have used this background when learning about lattice models for
protein folding. It was interesting, but I was confused how you could easily
count all possible tilings without enumerating them (answer: it's tricky).

